# Has anyone picked up a AMS wheel & tie car???



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*Has anyone picked up a AMS wheel and tie car. If so what is your opinion? Does it compare in quality to the rest of AMS stuff?*

*Thanks *
*Glen 


Happy New Year







*


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: Has anyone picked up a AMS wheel & tie car???*

Glen 

I have the grey version. It is very nice. Obviously based on the already existing flat. Two things of note: No wheels, and the ties are just some pieces of Accucraft tie strip. I recommend you find some nice aftermarket wheel sets. If I can remember where I got the nicely detailed ones I have, I will post it on this thread. Get some appropriately sized stripwood, distress and stain it for "new" ties, and you have an excellent addition to your MOW fleet. List is $99, so obviously the "street" price is noticibly less, depending on your favorite dealer. 

Regards


----------

